# ZHP Metallic Silver Pics



## Lance (May 14, 2004)

I love this car!! I had a 2000 323i same color before this one. This car is so much fun to drive. The rumble of the exhaust is way cool. My 323 was Steptronic but my ZHP is the 6-speed. Soooo glad I switched. I am wondering how much more HP you feel after the breakin period. Does it have much after 4500rpm's?? Can't wait to find out, only 450 miles so far. Thanks to everyone on this board to help me make my decision.

Lance

My car:
2004 ZHP Metallic Silver Sedan
Black Leather w / black cube trim(awesome)
Moonroof
Xenon's


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

:thumbup: Congratulations!

Alex


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

:hi:

Another satisfied customer!

:thumbup: :fruit: :banana:


----------



## Roadhawk (May 21, 2004)

Lance said:


> Does it have much after 4500rpm's?? Can't wait to find out, only 450 miles so far.


Congrats Lance - can't wait for ours either...and yes - basewd on numorous test drives comparing cars I could rev and those not I found that significant power is felt in the upper revs...so you'll be feeling a whole new level of speed!


----------



## bavarian19 (May 11, 2003)

Great looking ZHP :thumbup: 


Just for clarification, there are two colors that are silver metallic. The one that you have is Titanium Silver Metallic, and there is a Silver Grey Metallic. :thumbup:


----------



## NASA43 (Jul 19, 2003)

Congratulations! I have 1300 miles on mine now and it's a blast winding it out above 4k rpm. Engine just pulls and pulls.


----------



## mjames (Sep 23, 2003)

Congrats, great color choice! :thumbup: Now get some clears and you're in business. :bigpimp:


----------



## Lance (May 14, 2004)

mjames said:


> Congrats, great color choice! :thumbup: Now get some clears and you're in business. :bigpimp:


They're on the way. I got em from Bavarian this time instead of Bekkers but the side markers are back ordered


----------



## 330soon2b (May 30, 2004)

Is the leather for the zhp different than the leather for the other 330s? It looks different to me. Looks closer the leather offered in the M series.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Great car ! :thumbup: 

I'll move the thread to the Showroom, if you don't mind.


----------



## bavarian19 (May 11, 2003)

330soon2b said:


> Is the leather for the zhp different than the leather for the other 330s? It looks different to me. Looks closer the leather offered in the M series.


Same leather as the Non-M E46's


----------



## armaq (Apr 18, 2003)

Congrats! Gorgeous car!


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

Despite how ubiquitous TiSilver is I admit that I love to see pics of it in combo with the Perf. Pkg. Although it's not as gnarly looking as it is in Imola or with the black brothers (JB & SB), it's probably the best color to show off the sexy, muscular lines of the aero pkg.

Good call, Lance! :thumbup:


----------

